# Fatty's Cook time and Temp



## craigk

Hey All, good morning.

   Prepped 2 fatties last night for smoking today (QView will be up later).  My question is this, I know I'm looking for an internal of 165-170 for the pork sausage but at what time / temp combination.  2 hours @ 240, 3 hours @ 225, etc.  Want to eat at 5, so am thinking of putting them on at 2 just to be safe..

  When they are done, am rolling them in fresh pizza dough to bake in oven, yes they are "pizza fatties" stuffed with provolone, mozzarella, onions, mushrooms and pepperoni.  We will have marinara on the side when they come out of the oven,  Yes my wife even did the bacon weave, like I said QView later.


----------



## craigk

OOps, just read Jeff's basic directions on the SMF homepage, questions answered.  Thanks though.  QView in progress.


----------



## cheapchalee

Waiting on the Qview, sounds good.

Chalee


----------



## mballi3011

Noqw there is all kinds of info here if you just look for it.


----------



## craigk

Alright, QView time

1st, Thank God for the Wifes patience to do the weave.







2nd Sausage Prep







3rd All the ingredients







4) Cutting open the sausage bags and adding the pepperoni. 







5th)Cheese Layer, a mix of mozzarella and provolone.













6th) Added mushrooms and sautéed onions.













7th) Rolling in wax paper, then transfered to plastic wrap to tighten.


----------



## craigk

QView Part 2


----------



## craigk

QView part 3

Fresh out of the Fridge.







Hog Heaven to Temp of 240







Fattys are finally in Heaven, Hog Heaven that is...







Checking temp after 1.5 hours.







After 2.75 hours they were done to 168.







Me, doing pizza maker impression for outer crust







One wrapped in pizza crust, the other waiting still.







Thought all 3 things would fit on 1 sheet, boy was I wrong,  thing in middle is pizza dough with fatty drippings that my son wanted for "Bread"







As you can see I ended up putting them on seperate cookie sheets.







1st slice.







more to the middle







Plating







One with marinara







Finally my 16 year old ate everything on his plate...







Thus ends the story of my first fatty.  I made it a pizza one and it smoked for 2.75 hours at 240 for 167 internal temp.  This wont be my last according to the family.  Have a great night all.


----------



## craigk

QViews posted but since I am still new they have to be reviewed.  Should be up later.


----------



## bmudd14474

Great looking Qview.


----------



## celticgladiator

thanks for posting all those pics! looks great! i get to make some fatties after work tonight. late night smoke!


----------



## alelover

That looks awesome. I love the baking it in pizza dough thing.


----------



## nozzleman

Looks awfully good, I have only done 1 fatty so far but I like the pizza dough idea.


----------



## porklvr

Nice Qview....those fatties look amazing.  Might have to try the pizza dough thing, good idea.


----------



## scarbelly

Those are great looking fatties - I like the pizza wrap too. Gotta give fatties a run here again soon


----------

